
Hackers steal financial details of super-rich in Appleby hack - tooba
http://news.sky.com/story/hackers-steal-financial-details-of-super-rich-in-appleby-hack-11097842
======
venturis_voice
Once again hackers finding weaknesses in large corporations. David Lacey
commented on this on our recent podcast

"Other people said no it'll be just the death of 1000 cuts of a lot of little
incidents and I said no they'll be major Scada systems being compromised you
know major major problems it will be massive the impact of cyber warfare"

[http://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/understanding-
informati...](http://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/understanding-information-
security/)

